# Chemicals for plants?



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

So, I have a few live plants in my 10 gal, and just a basic light, no special substrate... So I bought API LEAF ZONE and API CO2 BOOSTER recently.

Are these safe for Bettas, African Dwarf Frogs or Cory's?

Also, tad off topic, nobody local sells java moss. Anyone know of a reputable seller online where I could get a decent chuck of it nice and green?

Thanks!


----------



## arkhamresident (Jan 29, 2013)

Sylerwin said:


> So, I have a few live plants in my 10 gal, and just a basic light, no special substrate... So I bought API LEAF ZONE and API CO2 BOOSTER recently.
> 
> Are these safe for Bettas, African Dwarf Frogs or Cory's?
> 
> ...


For the past few months I've been using Aqueon Plant Food which has all the ingredients in API Leaf Zone plus some others and my betta, ADF and otos have been fine. I've no experience with the CO2 booster.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

API Co2 booster is basically flourish excel. It's an alternative to pressurized co2.

I'm not sure about your dwarf frogs but leaf zone and co2 booster are safe for your other fish.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

For java moss, check out plantedtank buy/sell section. Or a good place to get plants or moss go to aquariumplants.com


----------

